# Looking for 1 or 2 tomorrow last minute



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking for one or two. Plan is to head to the "O" and do some looking for some AJ's. Leave the dock at 6:45ish be back around 4ish. If you have your own gear thats fine if not i have plenty minus jigging setups just need to know beforehand. no experience necessary. not guranteeing any fish with the full moon but we will have a good time for sure. Beer drinkers and Smokers OK. We will split gas, ice and bait cost, minus the captain, prolly around $40-50 per person. 

You can IM me or call me at 850-232-0075 
Thanks Justin


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What boat you're running? "minus the capt", does this mean capt doesn't split cost of trip?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

23 ft proline walk around, 5.7 i/o. Yes minus capt means captn is excluded from spliting cost. I have to pay for my son that will be fishing/ splitting cost. right now i have, including captain 3 people. Boat will fish 6 comfortably.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

oh man i am off tomorrow...... hmmm


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

go ahead and pull that trigger bdyboarder, you know u want to. lol


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

haha man you have put me in a predicament... i wanted to shoot my pistol tomorrow.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

bdyboarder86 said:


> haha man you have put me in a predicament... i wanted to shoot my pistol tomorrow.


Well bring your pistol, killin two birds with one stone. lol


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

hahaha where are you launching from?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

navy point


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

i dont really have any heavy fishing tackle


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

well i got plenty of fishing tackle


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

do you think there will be any chance of cobia this early? i have a cobia setup that could bring if you think there is a chance. ill just bring what i have that may work.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

na its to early for a cobia, i wish though in another month or so i'll be hanging from the tower.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

ok so meet at navy point at 645ish and bring how much?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

if u have a 4/0 or 6/0 that will work fine, if not i have plenty just need to know so i can throw a couple of extras on the boat.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

i have a 4/0 i think it is. ill probably bring my 650ssm that should hold may wear me out, but itll be one hell of a fight lol


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

yea @ 6:45 ish i would write my number down and call me when u get there or close. I will be leaving Pace at 6 ish and stopping to get a box of squid at outcast so i prolly wont be at the ramp till 7 but better early than late i always say. i would bring any snacks or drinks you want and we will stop at the gas station after fishing and fill up and divide it up prolly 30-50 fer gas depending on how far we run.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Darn ... Hit me up next time Slim. I'm in Pace also. Have some gear but my saltwater experience is limited.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

yea a 650 will give them drag washers a work out for sure, thats ok though i can pull the boat off the wreck and give you a chance to fight in open water.....hopefully


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

sounds good do you want me to bring any bait? ill bring a couple of rods and my tackle box. anything in particular you think i should bring as well?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Andy i prolly still can fit ine more in


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Na, ill stop at outcast and get a box of bait we shouldn't need much and maybe we will hit up the bait boat and see what he's got for bait too. i am hoping we can get a dozen or so mingos and ruby lips for bait.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

cool deal well ill take your number and call you in the am ill be waiting on you at the dock more than likely. my name is joseph by the way. # 850-503-8047


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

sounds good see u there


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

so-o-o-o, where's the report?

capt'n slim, couldn't agree with you more about minus the capt'n for cost sharing - if the boat is in good working order and well maintained. you own the boat, tow the boat, own the tow vhcl, pay the insurance, fuel, replacement parts and maint. on both, yadda yadda. Plus - you're driving the boat, monitoring screens, etc all day for gratis. As long as the shared expenses are for gas, bait, food, etc. - as long as a fee for the capt'n isn't included; otherwise a commercial capt'n license is probably needed. But if folks are just sharing the costs for the trip, minus the capt'n, on a well maintained vessel, then that seems fair imo. In this arrangement, i also think that the capt'n should share in cleaning the fish and boat. Others may disagree, but that's fine too - do what you feel comfortable doing. Tight Lines! Hope ya'll tore 'em up!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey captain slim, next time you need another body to go I would love to go out. I will help with cost, clean fish, and clean boat at the end of trip. Also, I have my own gear. I can mainly fish on weekends because of work. 

850-619-9297


----------

